# What should internal temp of venison backstrap be?



## drb111

I still have some backstraps in the freezer (average to smallish size).  What should internal temp be if I throw them in the GOSM at 225-250 for a smoke?

Thanks!!


----------



## richtee

I'd go no higher than 145. Bring frozen they are "clean". No need for high temps. If you like it rarer...135Â° and rest a few. Consider foiling around 125  and during the rest, the juice will re-absorb into the strap.


----------



## bbq bubba

What Rich said, cook it past med. and throw it away!!


----------



## erain

i agree, for a tender cut like the backstrap you really dont want to go past med rare or med tops, i have found that past med rare it starts to toughen up and after medium it is ruined IMHO.


----------



## jerseyhunter

Are you brining it first? if so could you post the recipe. I
had some smoked backstrap at a butchering demo and it was awesome. They wouldn't part with the recipe but it seemed just like a salt brine that you would use say for trout or salmon. Thank you.


----------



## drb111

I'm still a weekend away or so from preparing the backstraps, but more than likely will brine in Alegro marinade (soy, worcesteshire, garlic, salt, onion powder etc..) remove and sit in room temp for an hour to glaze a little and then smoke to med rare (135-145) as suggested...will post pics


----------



## jerseyhunter

sounds good but this definately didn't have any type of so called oriental flavor just plain salt and smoke. Will give yours a try, sounds good. By the way how long are you brining/marinating?


----------



## drb111

Hear you.  The alegro marinade is bottled from the supermarket and very tasty for grilling or smoking.  I'm sure that you couldn't miss with simple water, sugar, salt brine either...I would probably brine 12 hours or so...will keep you posted


----------



## geob

Sounds like Richtee has several under his belt.  Good advice.

Haven't heard of anyone in the South doing the Brine thing to a backstrap.  Not to say that it's a bad thing, just havent heard of it.

Dells, Salt and Pepper.  Don't go over 130 internal as recommended by others.  Wrap in foil during the final hour will bring back all the moist flavors.

If you want the OTBS you will have to really add the smoke as this will cook faster than most items.

Smoking


----------



## bruce earnhart

I don't smoke loins.  I peel off the blue skin and cut the loin into 3/4" cutlets.  I salt and pepper them and throw them into a hot, dry cast iron skillet.  Sear them on both sides.  This usually takes a couple of minutes on both sides, or less.  They need to be rare.  Venison has so little fat. 

  Before I start the venison, I make a Cranberry-Port wine reduction sauce.  It is buttery and the tartness of the cranberry with the sweetness of the Port work wonderfully with the venison.  My stepdaughter, at 9, tasted this for the first time some 15 years ago.  She ate it up and told her mother, the next day on her way to school, it was better than McDonalds.  I don't care for McDonalds anymore but coming from a 9 year old, that was a pretty kudo.  Anyway, I smoke the hams with Lowry's seasoned salt, lemon pepper and Italian dressing.  I rub them and then marinate them in the dressing.  4 hours is good.  If you let them go for 8 hours, the Italian dressing turns the texture of the meat to mush.  It is tender but has no texture to speak of.  I am smoking one now along with a turkey.  Anyway, just thought I would throw a different way to serve loin other than smoking or deep frying...


----------

